

Risk Management & Electronic Trading 101 - billclerico
http://www.zerohedge.com/sites/default/files/CUNY_algo_2008.pdf

======
billclerico
I used to work at GS doing this stuff. It's like an algorithm on algorithm
poker game among the big banks and hedge funds. Really fascinating. And really
hard to regulate.

